# AeroPress. Commandante. Longer americano style drink!



## Geordie888 (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning!

I am currently experimenting with a Clever Dripper, but would like to try my AeroPress too.

My cup/mug/vessel is quite large at 450ml. And I like it full.

A couple of questions for the Coffee Magicians!

1. What kind of grind setting (ideally how many clicks-ish) should I be using for AeroPress on my Commandante?

2. How do I get 450ml of liquid in my vessel? Do I make 4 cup AeroPress and top up?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not an ideal brewer for such a big mug (personally brewing to fill a particular vessel is usually a recipe for disaster, as you would normally start with a reasonable dose of coffee/caffeine, then tweak strength). To make the coffee at the regular range of strength you need to use about 25-30g of coffee.

If you use a short steep/coarse grind brew your cup will end up weak, because the extraction will be low.

What you could try (I have done this before with smaller amounts) is brew in stages.

Add your 25g of coffee to the Aeropress over the mug, add 90g of water right off the boil, in about 10s, quick stir, at 30s take the cup off the scales, plunge gently without pressing the plunger deep into the AP (try and keep it only about half an inch deep, or as shallow as you can). Break, the seal by holding the AP upright, & twisting/tipping the plunger.

Place the whole caboodle back on the scales, add another 90g of water, at another 30s, take off the scales & repeat the plunge.

...and so on until you have pressed 450g total brew water. Should take about 5min total.

The right grind would be: not so fine as to make the drink powdery/dry/silty, not so coarse as to make for sour, tangy coffee. I don't have a commandante but maybe start around 24 clicks?

If at 5x90g all the coffee is way too strong/silty/bitter, Try 4x110g. Likewise if it is weak, tangy, thin, try 6x75g (but try adjusting grind with 5x90g at first).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just given this a go, I'm thinking go coarser than my initial suggestion, maybe try around 30?


----------

